# please critique my filly, muscle building



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are some pics of my 22 month old quarab. She is currently going through some groundwork and light training to get her prepared for breaking this comming summer (november, December).. 

I would appreciate if you could critique her and let me know what areas will need more building.  
Or if you can spot anything I may not be aware of. 

I am currently lunging her every 3 days approx. And lunging over trot poles with one small jump to build up those hind quaters.

Photos were very hard to get as she has to be constantly looking at me lol. But if any more shots are needed, let me know. 

Thanks,


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

dont know.. i dont see any pics?? up and down hills will really muscle them .if you have hills / Rolling hills not steep mtns, and it will also help them learn how to place thier feet .


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

No photos? Thats wierd I can see them just fine :/.. 

Yeh I have a hill just perfect for that, thanks.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hm. I can see the photos... 
I think she's absolutely adorable. And the face she's giving you in the second picture is priceless, lol. 
Otherwise, these pics are a bit angled and I'm not an expert, but I'll try!
Overall, I like her. Nice short pasterns which match her shoulder angle, short front canons, overall her front legs look good to me, although in one of the pictures she looks like she toes out a bit. I like the width of her chest. Her girth looks deep, with a nice, well-sloped shoulder. Her back may be a tad long, but that might also be the camera angle and because she's butt-high since she's growing. Her hip looks nice to me. Her back canons look long to me, and I believe she's sickle hocked. I'm not an expert, like I said, but still.  Overall, I think she's a nice little filly! How tall is she now, and what are you planning on doing with her?


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, I think she may be roughly 14.1 now, thats just a guess. And she is just going to be my trail pony, but if she takes to anything I might take her further.  

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Bump??


----------



## Horse Love Is The Best 12 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think she's absolutely adorable. But she is still a baby give it time


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks!  I just like to know that shes developing ok I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

she looks similar to what my 2 year old appys look like. Very thin throughout chest and body. She is IMO not ready for a rider. I know you said november, but I'd suggest building all her ground lessons. Accepting saddles.. ground driving with and without a saddle etc. I often will have to wait til 4 for my horses to be mature enough to accept weight. I know its hard waiting especially if youve had her most of those 2 years... but it will be worth it


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks lovely! Pretty nice muscle for her age, no atrophies which is wonderful.

She needs to fill out more, which happens over time, before she can really handle a rider on her. She's a little peanut right now but you're bringing her along nicely!

I definitely like Ghostwind's advice on building up groundwork lessons with ground driving.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeh she has been doing all that, she is a super fast learner and aims to please..  I was either going to start breaking her at the end of this year with light work nothing past half hour rides. Or wait until next summer. I know she wouldnt handle a rider now and if I still feel that by summer ill wait. Im not silly like that. But thanks for the input. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

